# Mac in Slovenia?



## Mac-Attack (Oct 21, 2006)

Hello, I am new here! I come from Slovenia and we dont have Mac here. I must buy it in other countries (London, Amsterdam, Budapest...). 
Does anybody know if its possible to open Mac store in Slovenia? And how, of course?


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Oct 22, 2006)

what


----------



## Mac-Attack (Oct 22, 2006)

What dont you understand?


----------



## Ascella (Oct 22, 2006)

Maybe you could send an email to MAC and ask?


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Oct 22, 2006)

the how to open a mac store bit


----------



## Mac-Attack (Dec 3, 2006)

I contacted Mac by email and they said they dont plan to open any store in Slovenia. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(


----------



## miss_amy (Dec 3, 2006)

Awww - that's no good for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I do love the store in Budapest though !


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Dec 3, 2006)

i sent MAC an email asking about opening up in my county in england and they said they werent planning to then 4 months later they opened one up lol


----------



## Mac-Attack (Dec 4, 2006)

I believe that, but I think Slovenia has too small market for opening a Mac store. It is a real shame, because we miss professional make up brands here. So we buy these things abroad and we never complain about prices.


----------



## Moxy (May 29, 2008)

I'm from Slovenia as well and when I emailed them about it on numerous occasions they always replied they are planning to spread to Balkan (hmmmph they *still* think of our country as one of the Balkanian ones and we don't), that is to Slovenia, Croatia and Serbia. (IMHO i think they're light years away from doing that.)

I do mail them regularly just to let them know how interested we are and that they could earn OODLES of money with Slovene girls! We're confident, fashionable and love quality make up just like girls from other capital cities of more well-known countries. (i'm still not over a scene in "Ali G in da house" film where he sees an ugly (sorry, can't use other descriptive word) girl and says to her "Go back to Slovenia.")

So get your hopes up, MAC will come! (when we're old and grey and full of sleep, and nodding by the fire....as a poem by Yeats goes)


----------



## mayushka (Jul 18, 2012)

Hehe, that's so not true, Sasha Baron Cohen did not do his homework.  I'm really sad about Croatia, too. I know they'd have a lot of costumers, so many women here shop online for MAC and internationally, because it's just that good.


Moxy said:


>


----------



## urshz (Jul 30, 2012)

Yeah I am also from Slovenia myself, and I just hate it that I have to pay nearly half the price of the items I buy in the postage costs.
  	If they set up a shop here, they could sell LOADS, because a lot of girls LOVE MAC here, but are just sadly forced to buy over internet.


----------



## poppytears (Nov 22, 2012)

At least Graz is so close to Slovenia and you can go there and shop. Here in MNE we can't even order online because we are not yet accepted in PayPal system.


----------



## trihogaster (May 1, 2013)

I would like to buy some MAC in Croatia too.....


----------



## allaboutmac (Aug 7, 2013)

If anyone knows any mac site from which accepts Croatia for delivery please do let me know....hope someone will add us on delivery list since we entered the eu


----------

